# Another Chucky with my SV & Grill



## Bearcarver (Oct 27, 2017)

*
Another Chucky with my SV & Grill*

I can’t believe how Awesome these Chuck Roasts come out this way!!
This thing ended up like a Huge Tender Steak!
I did one of these not long ago for 22 hours, and said next time I’m trying 21 hours, so this is it.
The only ways I ever did Chuckies before were Smoking or Crock Potting to over 200° IT for pulling, and under 195° for slicing.
This really beats any other way I know of to make a Chucky, unless you’re wanting “Pulled Smoked Beef”, which is also Awesome!!
So I coated one side of a 2.63 pound Chucky with CBP, Onion Powder & Garlic Powder.
Then I Double sealed it in a Vac Bag, and put it in my SV Supreme @ 133° for 21 hours.
Then I removed it from the Bath, patted it dry, and threw it on my hot "Weber Q" to brown & Sear both sides before eating.

This has to be one of my best successes yet with this SV method of turning lower priced cuts ($2.99) into something Fantastic!!!

If you haven’t tried SVing a Chuck Roast, you really should give it a try—You won’t be Disappointed. I Promise.

BTW: This time I invited Bear Jr & his wife, and everybody loved this.


Thanks for dropping by,

Bear


Chucky ready for a warm 21 hour bath:







Gotta give it some color on my "Q":






That looks much better:






Looking good now!  Love That Color!!






Plated for the Table:






Getting ready to dig in:






Bear's first helping:








*Next Night Cheesesteaks*

Steak sauce on a couple rolls:






Fill with meat & add some french fried Onions:






Add some Melted cheese:


----------



## idahopz (Oct 27, 2017)

I like it John!  Especially the sammies. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Chuck is one in our Winco that is most often on sale so it has become one of my favorite ways to do beef.


----------



## gary s (Oct 27, 2017)

Another Home run. You just keep getting better and better.  I could go for one of those sammies right now.
Nice job Bear.  

 Like


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 27, 2017)

Looks real good Buddy!
Your really getting the hang of that new toy!
Al


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 27, 2017)

Old school points for a new school way. Thanks for the lessons . Nice!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 27, 2017)

gary s said:


> Another Home run. You just keep getting better and better.  I could go for one of those sammies right now.
> Nice job Bear.
> 
> Like



Thank You Gary!!
For the Kind Words & the "Like".

Bear


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 27, 2017)

Hey Bear, 
  that is an Electric Q 2400 grill  right? 1750 watt model? Did you ever do a write up of when you first got it? just curious, I was telling a woman at work that I knew someone  who uses one and she should consider the Weber. She was gonna get an electric grill because her city doesn't allow anything else for apartment use.


----------



## tropics (Oct 28, 2017)

Beat that does make the meat look real good.
Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 28, 2017)

smokinal said:


> Looks real good Buddy!
> Your really getting the hang of that new toy!
> Al



Thank You Al !!
Yup I'm trying to Master this thing.
Thanks for the "Like".

Bear



Rings Я Us said:


> Hey Bear,
> that is an Electric Q 2400 grill  right? 1750 watt model? Did you ever do a write up of when you first got it? just curious, I was telling a woman at work that I knew someone  who uses one and she should consider the Weber. She was gonna get an electric grill because her city doesn't allow anything else for apartment use.



No Mine is a Q 3200 Propane unit.


----------



## Bummed (Oct 28, 2017)

Looks really good Bear!

If I may ask a question, what's the difference between a 'Chuck Pot Roast' and a 'Chuck Roast'? I see them labeled different everywhere, the pot roast seems to turn out a lot tougher for me over the regular 'Chuck Roast'.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 28, 2017)

tropics said:


> Beat that does make the meat look real good.
> Richie



Thank You Richie!!
Appreciate the Like.

Bear



bummed said:


> Looks really good Bear!
> 
> If I may ask a question, what's the difference between a 'Chuck Pot Roast' and a 'Chuck Roast'? I see them labeled different everywhere, the pot roast seems to turn out a lot tougher for me over the regular 'Chuck Roast'.



Thank You Bummed !!
As far as I know a Chuck Roast is a Chuck Roast, and a "Pot Roast" is a Roast that you normally cook in a Pot.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 29, 2017)

idahopz said:


> I like it John!  Especially the sammies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank You Pete!!
You'll love it---I can't believe how Great these Chuckies come out this way!!
And Thanks for the "Like".

Bear


----------



## disco (Oct 29, 2017)

You're pushing me toward that SV, Bear! Point!


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 29, 2017)

Quit posting cooks with that SV, I dont want to have to buy one.   :rolleyes:

:D


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 30, 2017)

disco said:


> You're pushing me toward that SV, Bear! Point!



Thank You Disco!!
And for the "Like".

Bear



c farmer said:


> Quit posting cooks with that SV, I dont want to have to buy one.   :rolleyes:
> 
> :D



LOL---This thing is Awesome!!
I couldn't believe how tender the Eye Rounds got, but these Chuckies come out like a Huge Ribeye!!
Completely Fork Tender!
And Thanks for the "Like".

Bear


----------



## troutman (Oct 30, 2017)

Yea I ditto what is written.  I'm running to the "cheaper" meat counter now more than ever before.  Top round made inot London Broil is now my favorite.  Although it involves a little more time, try experimenting with smoking the roast before the bath.  Results are even better !!!  POINTS


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 30, 2017)

troutman said:


> Yea I ditto what is written.  I'm running to the "cheaper" meat counter now more than ever before.  Top round made inot London Broil is now my favorite.  Although it involves a little more time, try experimenting with smoking the roast before the bath.  Results are even better !!!  POINTS



Thank You Troutman!!
I'll get around to adding smoke, but right now I'm trying to get a bunch of different cuts nailed down with their Time & Temp, so I can have some good ones in my Step by Step Index for others to use when trying something new.

And Thanks for the "Like".

Bear


----------



## bbqwillie (Nov 11, 2017)

Got to agree this is *THE* way to cook a chuck. I got a Gourmia GSV900 about 2 months ago and the first thing I did was a chuck roast in it. I simply could not believe how well it turned out. I've done two more since then and all of them have turned out excellent.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 11, 2017)

bbqwillie said:


> Got to agree this is *THE* way to cook a chuck. I got a Gourmia GSV900 about 2 months ago and the first thing I did was a chuck roast in it. I simply could not believe how well it turned out. I've done two more since then and all of them have turned out excellent.



Absolutely!!
Hard to believe how good a Chuck Roast comes out this way!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 12, 2017)

Some great lookin meals from that chucky, very nice buddy!  Now I need to SV a chucky!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 12, 2017)

waterinholebrew said:


> Some great lookin meals from that chucky, very nice buddy!  Now I need to SV a chucky!



Thank You Justin!!
I have to say out of all the meats I've used this SV on, the Chuck Roast has been the biggest PLUS of ALL.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## ol smoky (Dec 27, 2017)

I tried this and it turned out great. I pretty much followed your step by step to the T. I put it in last night and had it for dinner tonight 21 hrs later. The leftover will be sliced up for sandwiches.


----------

